# goldfish illegal?



## mats13 (Dec 22, 2003)

:rock: just went and bought some goldfish feeders from my local lfs and the girl said i should stock up cause they're not getting them in anymore cause there illegal in Canada didnt ask why anyone else heard this ????


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

mats13 said:


> just went and bought some goldfish feeders from my local lfs and the girl said i should stock up cause they're not getting them in anymore cause there illegal in Canada didnt ask why anyone else heard this ????


 WTF.







That's stupid!


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

That's total BS. She was messin' with ya :rock:


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

i don' understand why goldfish would be so illegal, i think its bs for her to say that.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

thats is indeed BS


----------



## LukeyDukey (Feb 11, 2004)

Maybe you just wont be able to get a lot of them cheap like you used to for the sole purpous of feeding them?
i don't know, that's the only thing I can come up with.


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

haha i think its funny, but its probably a misunderstanding... you should of asked some more about it...


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

But doing certain things with goldfish can be illegal such as dumping them in rivers, lakes, ponds, and streams.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I think she was just trying to hit on you. :bleh:


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

LukeyDukey said:


> Maybe you just wont be able to get a lot of them cheap like you used to for the sole purpous of feeding them?
> i don't know, that's the only thing I can come up with.


 The Petsmart where I'm at had to stop selling mice for feeding, for pythons or whatever. Some bitch came in and complained. But goldfish they don't care. When I buy goldfish I ask for feederfish.


----------



## killer piranha (Jan 23, 2004)

she was just trine to make money


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Thats a new one!! I was in the lfs last night and they didn't say anything about feeders being illegal!!


----------



## Misbehavin (Jan 3, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> I think she was just trying to hit on you. :bleh:


 lol


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> I think she was just trying to hit on you. :bleh:










Sounds like it.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

BS
Go biatch smack her!! lol


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

it should be BS cause my petshop call me to sell me goldfish for my P'


----------



## RBPFan (Dec 1, 2003)

I have only heard that in England fedding live fish or other things to your fish is illegal because.... I dunno why, I'm not british, it's only somthing I've heard. Supposedly they won't sell goldfish to you in mass quantities if they know you will feed them to somthing. I dunno if it's true, maybe a brit could fill it in....


----------



## SimplyOrange (Jun 5, 2003)

t_h_e_s_a_c_k said:


> The Petsmart where I'm at had to stop selling mice for feeding, for pythons or whatever. Some bitch came in and complained. But goldfish they don't care. When I buy goldfish I ask for feederfish.


 by my Petsmart they call'em Common Mice, just in case a little kid asks what a feeder mice is. lol


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

taking a picture of her would help :laugh:


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

they might be following after UK by stopping selling feeders for the sake of killing..I don't know and I don't get feeders anyways,


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Moved to general discussion


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

kouma said:


> they might be following after UK by stopping selling feeders for the sake of killing..I don't know and I don't get feeders anyways,


 if this is true the people makin these laws hve to be sissy hippies that think the food chain isnt humane


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

they might stop selling them for feeders but i could buy a 1000 goldfish and tell them im gonna feed them to my fish and they would still sell me them at the end of the day they have to make money


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

yes in the UK it is illegal to feed your fish live food.
however you can get them if your in with your lfs but canada may be taking the lead from the UK with it being part of the commonwealth you never know.
the stupid thing is you cant feed feeders but you can buy live food for snakes and other reptiles it is just stupid plus if you can get feeders in the UK like i used too they are not cheap i paid 45p each or $0.70 usd for 1.
know i just breed my own.
dixon


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

there are going to be illegal cause they might attack your fishes


----------

